# Ruger Revolver SP101 .357 Magnum



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Picked this up this weekend Ruger SP101.357 Magnum.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice :smt023:smt023


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good On You! You will like it. I have a 3 incher and it loves 38 specials & it's accurate too!


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes...you surely WILL like that SP-101. I have the same one as you, and I LOVE it.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I have one too and wouldn't get rid of it for anything.


----------

